# going to A-stan...



## BushmasterBob (24 May 2007)

Hey, alot of my friends/family keep asking me when/if I get into the CF, how long it would be b4 I would be sent to the sand box after BMQ,SQ,MOC.  I am applying to go as a armed crewman.  Thanks


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

BushmasterBob said:
			
		

> Hey, alot of my friends/family keep asking me when/if I get into the CF, how long it would be b4 I would be sent to the sand box after BMQ,SQ,MOC.  I am applying to go as a armed crewman.  Thanks



Armed Crewmen?   Like armored.

Try and not use MSN talk also. 


Second you might NEVER go.  So don't get your families or your hopes up.   I'm sick of seeing kids get lied to buy recruiters and instructors.  I have a good friend who was told by his instructor on BMQ he was going to Afghanistan in a few months. That's bullshit.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 May 2007)

here is a good post for everyone to read http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60876/post-566544.html#msg566544
*
 From George Wallace * 
To all the new members and guests

Perhaps you have wondered why we have so many pages in this one forum on RECRUITING?  Why are there over 114 pages?

Well, there are several very significant reasons for that:

1.  Often someone logs onto this site and registers, asks a question that has been asked several hundred times before.  Whether they think no one else would have thought of it or not, they want to ask.  They don't bother to RESEARCH the question before asking, and POST a whole new redundant TOPIC to ask their particular question;

2.  Someone begins a TOPIC and through a lack of courtesy or just a careless typo spells one or more words wrong which then "DISABLES" our SEARCH FUNCTION'S abilities to find the answer to another person's search at a later date;

3.   Some people just love to hear themselves talk, or see their words posted on the Net.  A form of arrogance in thinking that their words outweigh all others.  They may feel that their question is not related to that of another person, or that their question is just a little different, and as such they have to start yet another TOPIC on the same subject;

4.  Rather than UPDATE an EXISTING TOPIC, someone (see point #3) decides to START a NEW TOPIC on the SAME subject;

5.  Some people did not read the instructions when they registered on the site, and are unfamiliar with the Forums, and the methods of searching the Forums and then post a redundant Topic;

6.  Of course, from time to time we will find that we have a Troll in our midst and they wreck havoc on the site with a multitude of asinine questions in numerous new redundant Topics;

7.  Some new members come onto the site, with too high an opinion of themselves and/or no respect for others on the site.  Whether they want to insult people more knowledgeable than themselves or just feel that their positions and questions rate special consideration doesn't matter as they create yet more redundant Topics; 

8.  Posters derail a serious Topic and it has had to be Locked; 

9.  Honest mistakes made in making a hasty post without Searching; and

10.  Numerous other misc reasons.

Whatever the reason, we have to try and find our answers in the Topics already posted.  None of us are the first to ask the question, so the answer is most likely already here.  Make sure you have read and understand how the SEARCH FUNCTION works, and be sure to try every possible "KEY WORD" that you can think of to help you narrow down your search.  Just because a Topic is a little old, does not mean that the information is irrelevant, nor does it prevent you from adding a reply or question.  

Help others to use the SEARCH more efficiently - Don't start Redundant Topics.

In the end the MODs will only have to delete nonessential Topics and Posts.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 May 2007)

No one needs to jump on him for asking a question... And TheHead if your sick of "the old men jumping on young kids" who don't search to try to find their answers then you could leave, i don't see anyone stopping you.


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

Okay the kids been given the run down of how this site works so please instead of ragging on him give him some advice. Here is another dose of mine.

Tell your parents you're not going.  That's it that's all.    You could NEVER go. You could go the second you enter your regiment.  So to elevate stress tell your folks you are not going till you get that warning order.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

Okay. The question has been answered. Yes, he should have searched but he never, nothing bad about it. Can we all just stop the dog pile now and leave it alone?


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Can we




NO.......

We *WILL* stop the dogpile

army.ca staff


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 May 2007)

Here is the job description from the CF Recruiting web site, http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=011&bhcp=1 You have to complet BMQ 10 weeks, SQ 10 weeks, and you moc training which by the website is 5-6 weeks plus you have to get to your unit and wait till they go on tour which could be awhile so your at least 30 weeks before anything could happen


----------



## aesop081 (24 May 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> It's not that difficult or time-consuming to answer a question is it? Some of these young guys just get so excited and don't read the rules.  Can you blame them he's making a huge change in his life.



Last freakin warning.....

Thats enough.....get on subject....i'm not in the mood for shit.  Move along or else.

army.ca staff


----------



## BushmasterBob (24 May 2007)

There, profile is filled in, didnt change much thou.


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

BushmasterBob said:
			
		

> There, profile is filled in, didnt change much thou.




No worries my friend.  Just do like I said if you want of course.  I never told my family I was going over to Afghanistan till a few months before, it gave them less time to dwell. ALSO it took me 3 years before my unit was chosen to go.  I know some guys who have been in the army for twenty years and have never had a tour.  So just don't sweat it.   


I'd also like to respectfully ask everyone to please stay in their lanes.   Thank you.


----------



## GAP (24 May 2007)

TheHead said:
			
		

> Tell your parents you're not going.  That's it that's all.    You could NEVER go. You could go the second you enter your regiment.  So to elevate stress tell your folks you are not going till you get that warning order.



Wrong. As a father of two sons who have been over one as a civilian the other in the CF, be honest and upfront with your parents and they will enjoy the tour as much as you. If you don't know when you will go over, say so. Explain all the training you have to do before you even get to a unit, what you expect at the unit, and what the tour workup consists of.  

If you do not know the answers to these points I and others have made, then get busy reading the threads suggested. There is oodles of information there and they will prepare you. 

Then you will know what questions to ask and of whom to ask them of


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Wrong. As a father of two sons who have been over one as a civilian the other in the CF, be honest and upfront with your parents and they will enjoy the tour as much as you. If you don't know when you will go over, say so. Explain all the training you have to do before you even get to a unit, what you expect at the unit, and what the tour workup consists of.
> 
> If you do not know the answers to these points I and others have made, then get busy reading the threads suggested. There is oodles of information there and they will prepare you.
> 
> Then you will know what questions to ask and of whom to ask them of




Wrong? I went to Afghanistan (As I see you brought up the reference to your kids going, just a little information on my behalf) This kid is in the recruiting phase right now. He's not going to Afghanistan is he?  No.  
I never said to tell your parents you're NEVER going, tell them you're not going at the moment, simple.   Why worry your parents at all?


----------



## GAP (24 May 2007)

Because not every parent worries to the point that they object. They just want their kid to be safe. The knowledge he gives them lets them understand the process and  understanding reduces fear.


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Because not every parent worries to the point that they object. They just want their kid to be safe. The knowledge he gives them lets them understand the process and  understanding reduces fear.



I totally agree!My parents were worried sick but they never objected.  

This young man is just signing up. He has a lot ahead of him before he should start dropping the "A-Stan" Bomb.

I'm starting to hear a lot of bullshit out of basic recruit school where instructors and recruiters are saying "You Young man will be in Afghanistan in 6 months".  That makes me shake my head. First they're putting stress/pressure on the kid.  Second that damn recruiter/instructor is telling BLATANT lies.


----------



## BushmasterBob (24 May 2007)

I know I didnt have my age on my profile before, but please do not refer to me as a kid  ;D.  My concern is not about when I will be going over there to possibly be killed. They/I just want some info on the time frame on which I may be headed over there.  I am not IN yet so I just basically tell them I'll be at least 6-8 months before I even come close to heading out there.  I do not know how they run the deployments yet.  Thanks


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

BushmasterBob said:
			
		

> I know I didnt have my age on my profile before, but please do not refer to me as a kid  ;D.  My concern is not about when I will be going over there to possibly be killed. They/I just want some info on the time frame on which I may be headed over there.  I am not IN yet so I just basically tell them I'll be at least 6-8 months before I even come close to heading out there.  I do not know how they run the deployments yet.  Thanks



My Apologies Bushmaster  

Your time from.  Well for INFANTRY (My specialty)  26 weeks minimum to do all your bmq,sq,biq. Than you need to do work up training. Mine took 6 months. Granted it took me THREE years to get over seas and I know guys who it took a year.  Like I said buddy you're not in Afghanistan till your on KAF tarmac


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 May 2007)

From Infantry_:



			
				Infantry_ said:
			
		

> You have to complete BMQ 10 weeks, SQ 10 weeks, and your MOC training which by the website is 5-6 weeks plus you have to get to your unit and wait till they go on tour which could be awhile so your at least 30 weeks before anything could happen



After your training, you have to get to the unit.
The unit needs to be in the tour rotation.
You have to be in one of the sub-units selected for the tour.
You will have to undergo a pre-deployment training cycle of 6 or more months.

Since you don't have your offer yet, it could be a few months before your BMQ starts.

In summary, durations approximate:

BMQ - 2 1/2 months
SQ - 2 1/2 months
MOC training - 1 1/2 months
Pre-deployment training - minimum 6 months

Even if you are lucky enough to land in the right unit and sub-unit; it could be well over a year before you could think about being sent overseas.


----------



## TheHead (24 May 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> From Infantry_:
> 
> After your training, you have to get to the unit.
> The unit needs to be in the tour rotation.
> ...



Thank you for that good break down.  

Also even if your unit is slated to go you could still be chosen to stay behind on rear party.   Like I said my friend, you're at the start of an adventure, don't sweat the big stuff till later


----------



## BushmasterBob (24 May 2007)

Those were the answers I was looking for.  I figured there was a at least 6 month work up training deal in there.  My CFRC told me I will most likely be heading to Petawawa after all the training.  But if and when we get the leopard 2's, I might be in the right time frame to head to Edmonton, who knows.  Thanks


----------



## tank recce (25 May 2007)

That's one time line. There are others. Some include things like,

Join the Militia (and it still was, at that point). Do a variety of courses. Teach on a variety of courses. Go on lots of exercises, over the course of 21 years. Do 11 months of work-up training. Get on the plane.

Still waiting for the last 2...


----------



## BushmasterBob (27 May 2007)

Maybe you guys can answer this for me also, while overseas, I read that there are tax free bonus' and such, how are they broken down and such?  Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2007)

Start here for one source.  keep in mind benefits are always evolving, so it may be different by the time you get a chance to deploy.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/36cbg_hq/pages/OVERSEAS_DEPLY_GUIDE.html



> *BENEFITS AND ALLOWANCES*
> 
> 20.       CF personnel are entitled to a variety of benefits that are intended to financially compensate them for service outside Canada.  Some benefits are intended to cover the increased costs of Foreign Service, while others are in place to recognize the hardship and violence that CF soldiers may face.
> 
> ...


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 May 2007)

I'm about to start my second Pres BMQ full time in Valcartier, and we were asked who wanted to go to A-stan, and our instructor told us that if we wanted our chance, that in 2009 tour, we as reservist would stand a good chance to go.

They also told us that if we gave our name to it, we would have a "different" training as we would start to train with regs as soon as our courses (as in BMQ and SQ and possibly our MOC training) would be done. 

on a platoon of 43 we were about 10 people who said to be interesting in a tour. 

I don't know what is "different" training means, but ill try to keep you updated next week.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 May 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I don't know what is "different" training means, but ill try to keep you updated next week.


I think that it's the combat training and how to deal and work with the Afghan people and their military. Of course, I may be wrong.


----------



## aesop081 (28 May 2007)

I'm pretty sure i warned you about this already Mike baker........yeah, i seem to remember that


----------

